# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Lenovo представила крупнейший в мире суперкомпьютер на базе процессоров Intel следующего поколения

## Labs

Он будет использоваться для выполнения широкого спектра научно-исследовательских задач

В рамках Международной конференции по суперкомпьютерным технологиям ([Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]) компания Lenovo (HKSE: 992) (ADR: LNVGY) объявила о завершении работ по созданию крупнейшего в мире суперкомпьютера нового поколения на базе технологий Intel и его поставки в Барселонский центр суперкомпьютерных технологий. 

Суперкомпьютер MareNostrum 4, производительность которого составляет 11,1 Пфлопс , расположится в «самом красивом ЦОД» в мире – часовне Torre Girona на территории Политехнического университета Каталонии в Барселоне. Он будет использоваться для выполнения широкого спектра научно-исследовательских задач: от исследований генома человека и работ в сфере биоинформатики и биомеханики до прогноза метеорологических параметров и изучения состава атмосферы. Новая суперкомпьютерная система, которая со временем будет расти и расширяться, заняла 13-е место в последнем (опубликованном сегодня) рейтинге 500 самых мощных суперкомпьютеров в мире TOP500. 

Кирк Скауген (Kirk Skaugen), президент подразделения по производству решений для ЦОД компании Lenovo: «Быстрое выполнение таких работ, как поставка, установка, а также оптимизация работы суперкомпьютерной системы MareNostrum 4 в Барселонском центре суперкомпьютерных технологий наглядно демонстрирует потенциал компании Lenovo и ее возможности в реализации комплексных проектов в области высокопроизводительных вычислений. Наша компания работает на рынке серверов на базе архитектуры x86 на протяжении 25 лет, мы занимаем первое место в рейтинге по показателям надежности и удовлетворенности потребителей в данном сегменте. Наша цель – стать крупнейшим в мире поставщиком суперкомпьютерных решений, помогающим в решении самых серьезных задач, стоящих перед человечеством, благодаря быстрому развитию передовых инновационных технологий». 

Высокая производительность MareNostrum 4 обеспечивается работой 3400 вычислительных узлов серверов Lenovo нового поколения на базе процессоров Intel® Xeon® семейства Scalable. Узлы связаны в единую систему с помощью сетевого кабеля общей длинной свыше 60 км, а для высокоскоростной передачи данных между вычислительными узлами используется технология коммутации Intel Omni-Path, обеспечивающая скорость до 100 Гбит/c. MareNostrum 4 стал третьей по счету системой высокопроизводительных вычислений, установленных компанией Lenovo для PRACE (Партнерства в интересах продвижения перспективных вычислительных систем в Европе). Таким образом, компания стала крупнейшим поставщиком передовых HPC-решений для ведущего научно-исследовательского сообщества и укрепила свои позиции в качестве самой динамично развивающейся компании на рынке суперкомпьютерных технологий в Европе. 

Мадху Мата (Madhu Matta), вице-президент и генеральный директор подразделения высокопроизводительных вычислений и технологий искусственного интеллекта компании Lenovo: «Выполнение всего спектра работ, от проектирования в лаборатории и производства на заводе до сборки на месте, в рамках проекта по созданию системы такого размера и такой мощности требуют комплексного подхода и невероятно высокого уровня компетенций. Для этого необходимо иметь опыт предоставления комплексного и целостного подхода к реализации проекта конкретного клиента, а такое могут предложить далеко не все компании».

*Lenovo – признанный лидер на мировом рынке высокопроизводительных вычислений* 

Компания Lenovo впервые вошла в рейтинг самых производительных суперкомпьютеров в мире (TOP500) в 2014 году, и с того самого момента стала самым динамично развивающимся поставщиком суперкомпьютерных решений в мире . На данный момент компания занимает второе место в рейтинге TOP500 по общему числу суперкомпьютеров от Lenovo – 92 машины. Кроме того, Lenovo – крупнейший поставщик суперкомпьютерных решений в Китае, самом большом и динамично развивающемся региональном рынке суперкомпьютерных технологий в мире: компания поставила на рынок на 50% больше суперкомпьютеров, чем ближайший ее конкурент. 

Lenovo последовательно следует поставленной цели – обеспечить своих клиентов доступом к новейшим технологиям. Так, например, компания проводит модернизацию своего Инновационного центра высокопроизводительных вычислений в Штутгарте, который получил 6000 вычислительных узлов на базе нового поколения процессоров Intel Xeon семейства Scalable и новейших графических процессоров NVIDIA, связанных в единую систему новейшими высокопроизводительными коммутационными решениями компаний Mellanox и Intel. Инновационный центр высокопроизводительных вычислений начал свою работу в мае 2015 года. Открывая его, компания Lenovo ставила своей целью развитие сотрудничества с клиентами и обеспечение для них доступа к новейшим технологиям, которые реализованы в суперкомпьютере MareNostrum 4, причем не позднее, чем они появятся в Барселонском центре суперкомпьютерных технологий. Модернизация вычислительной системы Инновационного центра высокопроизводительных вычислений будет завершена в августе 2017 года. 

Инновационный центр высокопроизводительных вычислений реализует совместные проекты с коллегами в индустрии. Одним из примеров такого сотрудничества является проект, сделанный в Университете Бирмингема, где был построен Центр академических исследований (Birmingham Environment for Academic Research (BEAR)). Он представляет собой совокупность IT-ресурсов, которые были переданы на безвозмездной основе университету. Доступ к ним получили студенты и сотрудники университета, а также ряд других специалистов, занятых в исследованиях. Данный проект ставит своей целью ускорить научные исследования по целому ряду направлений и областей, в том числе в области медико-биологических исследований, включая определение геномной последовательности, медицинские и лингвистические исследования. 

Ник Ломан (Nick Loman), профессор микробной геномики и биоинформатики Университета Бирмингема: «Определение геномной последовательности поможет быстрее узнать и понять масштаб и характер, или типологию распространения эпидемий. Когда вирус Зика поразил страны Америки, мы смогли быстро среагировать на распространение эпидемии и в течение нескольких дней провести работу по секвенированию генома вируса в пораженных вирусом районах и получению необходимых данных. Для проведения сравнительного анализа при геномном секвенировании требуются серьезные ресурсы вычисления, хранения и обработки данных. Благодаря новой системе мы можем быстро по запросу получить вычислительные мощности, необходимые для ускорения проведения анализа. Мы можем мгновенно получить доступ к сотням процессоров, тысячам гигабайт оперативной памяти, миллионам терабайт в системах хранения данных. Это, в свою очередь, означает, что мы не будем отставать от темпов, с которыми генерируются данные, сможем быстро получать новые знания и новую информацию, столь важную для научного и медицинского сообщества для решения задач по противодействию распространению эпидемий». 

*Доступность*

Доступ в Инновационный центр высокопроизводительных вычислений компании Lenovo открыт для всех клиентов компании. Для получения более подробной информации обращайтесь к торговому представителю или партнеру Lenovo в вашем регионе. 

*Дополнительная информация* 

Более подробная информация о сотрудничестве компании Lenovo с Барселонским центром суперкомпьютерных технологий доступна по следующим ссылкам: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] и [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]  (проект Hyperion).

Более подробная информация о PRACE (Партнерстве в интересах продвижения перспективных вычислительных систем в Европе) – по ссылке [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Более подробная информация о суперкомпьютере BEAR, расположенном в Университет Бирмингема доступна по [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].

----------

